# Uplay verliert Verbindung beim Downloaden



## Rabber (4. Mai 2014)

Gestern wollte ich mir Assassins Creed Black Flag laden und das ging auch bis 82% danach verlor Uplay die Verbindung mit dem Hinweis "Bei der Verbindung mit einem Uplay-Service ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Wir bringen die Verbindung schnellstmöglich wieder in Ordnung" erstmal habe ich nichts gemacht doch nachdem sich 10min nichts getan hat, habe ich den Download pausiert und Uplay neu gestartet was rund 10min gedauert hat,weil er die ganze Zeit Updates gesucht hat.Danach habe ich mich ganz normal eingeloggt und den Download fortgesetzt.Nach weiteren 6 % trat der Fehler wieder auf und das Spielchen wiederholte sich.Dann brach die Verbindung schon nach 2% ab.Für den Abend ließ ich den Download einfach pausiert und probierte es heute nochmal aber es hat sich nichts geändert.Jetzt ist der Download fertig aber ich bekomme schon das Grauen wenn ich daran denke mir ende des Monats Watch Dogs zu laden.Probeweise hatte ich auch meine Firewall und Avira deaktiviert was keinen Unterschied brachte.An den Ports kann es denke ich nicht liegen, da ich sonst auch alles ohne Probleme laden konnte(der Download lief ja auch bis 82% ohne Fehler) die Verbindung bricht aber auch ab wenn ich gar nichts Downloade also einfach nur Uplay offen habe.Steam und Origin laufen dagegen ohne Probleme und surfen kann ich auch ganz normal.
Habt ihr noch eine Idee was es sein könnte?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht Watch Dogs als DVD-Version kaufen. Habe ich auch vor, da wir nur 15GB im Monat haben.


----------



## Makalar (4. Mai 2014)

Was Downloads angeht habe ich mit Uplay auch relativ schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, bei mir hat es beim runterladen von SC Blacklist immer die Internetverbindung verloren und dann nach einer Minute wiedergefunden. Ergebnis: Dateien kaputt und die Reparatur ging auch nicht.  

Watch Dogs könnte man auch noch bei Steam bestellen, wobei man da dann zwei DRMs hat.


----------



## Rabber (4. Mai 2014)

Naja zocken kann ich also die Dateien scheinen ok zu sein nur das es die Verbindung ständig verliert nervt.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2014)

Das Problem hatte ich bei Blacklist hatte ich auch, lag aber eher daran, das nach etwa 50% des Downloads das LTE Volumen aufgebraucht war und es dann nur noch mit ~ 40kB weiter ging. Den Key gabt es allerdings kostenlos zu meiner GXT660 dazu.
Ich denke darüber nach es mir einfach noch einmal als DVD zu kaufen und neuzuinstallieren, da es beim Start der 4. Mission abstürzt. 
Der Preis ist ja schon ein ganzes Stück gesunken, und es gibt ja noch einen kurzweiligen Multiplayer.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2014)

Rabber schrieb:


> Naja zocken kann ich also die Dateien scheinen ok zu sein nur das es die Verbindung ständig verliert nervt.


 
Könnte aber auch am Ubi-Server liegen.


----------

